# Monster dogg



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My aunt wants to Breed a dog named Monster with Riley or another pit. I don't know how many times I have told her I AM NOT BREEDING HER, period! She is getting spayed!

anyways, tell me what you think..HONEST OPINIONS!

does he look shar pei pit mix?










His muzzle is really long too, he has wrinkles everywhere!!









how do I talk her into altering this dog?
she wants to breed him because everyone wants his pups.

I say that is stupid reason to breed unknown bloodlines. it would do more damage then good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YES Marley's mom was half pit half shar pei and she looked a lot like that. She was more white and a little more extra fur but she looked a lot like that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> My aunt wants to Breed a dog named Monster with Riley or another pit. I don't know how many times I have told her I AM NOT BREEDING HER, period! She is getting spayed!
> 
> anyways, tell me what you think..HONEST OPINIONS!
> 
> ...


take her to the pound and show her what lies ahead for some of those puppies. I did this with one of my friends and he fixed his dog and adopted 2 for his parents. When she sees how alone and sad they are she will probly change her mind.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have tried to do everything, took her to the pound. you know what she did?
she paid money for a husky pup and didnt buy shots for him or intend to alter this dog either.

She had a friends female pit and was waiting for her to go into heat but someone took the dog and refused to give her back. THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!

one of the people who is related to Monsters owner took Monster and didn't want to give him back because they are very mean to him, they starve and beat him!!!!! I don't know the address to get nspca down there and no one will give me the address in our family cause they know I will call nspca and have the dogs both taken!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

That is one good looking monster~


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Krissy said:


> That is one good looking monster~


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good lookin dog..if i seen your dog I'd think it was pure pit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a pic of a pit sharpei cross


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Here's a pic of a pit sharpei cross


YEP, hit it right on the nail!!!!!!!

tha't looks like my aunts mutt 100%

the owner said he was pit lab but he has too many wrinkles to be lab and then again he said he really doesnt know what he is


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for you! Stick to your values and knowlegde. Your dog and many other ones will thank you !!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

jcd said:


> Good for you! Stick to your values and knowlegde. Your dog and many other ones will thank you !!


My aunts mutt + my unknown ped [email protected]*ch= more unknown litters

I'm not going to breed until I get a kennel name, bl and a good started stud or female that has done very well in confermations


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool glad I could help a little, the pic I posted is exactly what Marley's mom looks like but she's white.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha lol, Im rollin.... I see alot of pure apbts that are paperless street dogs, get rung as sharpei mixes all the time... LOL NOT LIKELY... FIRST OF ALL. Shar Pei's are a figting breed that come up and about from the chinese taking our american fighting dogs over to their chows.. THATS HISTORIC follow the Chinese railroad workers of 1800s you can follow where they shipped dogs over and called them everything but pit bulls, but they were american fighting dogs. ROFAL (WE) have you ever seen a long haired sharpei ??? you get a CHOW.. They have purple tongues and also like chows they have KINKED curly tails.. both of those dogs I see above have no SHAR PEI characteristics.. You simply have a APBT w/ "xtra" skin around face and jaws which is a APBT trait but undesired in the SHOW RING. LONG SNOUTS ARE NOT SHAR PEI.. PLUS YOUR DOGS HAVE SLEEK HAIR.. LOL Shar Pei Hair is bristled and does not wash away in one or two breedings,Shar Pei Puppies | Shar Pei Dogs | Shar Pei Breeders lol you should have a itchy rough to the touch curly tailed purple spotted tongue http://upsidedowndogs.com/pet1122/chompsky-the-shar-pei-pit-bull-mix-breed-dog/ 
Love Those Mutts Page 38, Pitbull Mix<scroll down and look at the shar pei pit mix, bristled hair crazy lopped ears and I dont see any of that with those red nosed street pits you posted. LOL someone simply lied to get rid of the dog w/out such a harsh stigma.. HAPPENS ALL THE TIME.. You know how many come into the pound/shelter? Everyone lies, and everyone believes the lies when told. Here is Duma pure 3/4 pure linebred Jocko; OFRN,Tonka,redboy,outcrossed http://www.gopitbull.com/customavatars/avatar11052_1.gif whoever judged your dogs would call her a shar pei mix as well.. LOL I have dogs that I cropped the tails for stock work, LOL same kinda people swear hes gotta boxer or boxer/pit mix, LOL I can't get enough... ((chuckles))


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha lol, Im rollin.... I see alot of pure apbts that are paperless street dogs, get rung as sharpei mixes all the time... LOL NOT LIKELY... FIRST OF ALL. Shar Pei's are a figting breed that come up and about from the chinese taking our american fighting dogs over to their chows.. THATS HISTORIC follow the Chinese railroad workers of 1800s you can follow where they shipped dogs over and called them everything but pit bulls, but they were american fighting dogs. ROFAL (WE) have you ever seen a long haired sharpei ??? you get a CHOW.. They have purple tongues and also like chows they have KINKED curly tails.. both of those dogs I see above have no SHAR PEI characteristics.. You simply have a APBT w/ "xtra" skin around face and jaws which is a APBT trait but undesired in the SHOW RING. LONG SNOUTS ARE NOT SHAR PEI.. PLUS YOUR DOGS HAVE SLEEK HAIR.. LOL Shar Pei Hair is bristled and does not wash away in one or two breedings,Shar Pei Puppies | Shar Pei Dogs | Shar Pei Breeders lol you should have a itchy rough to the touch curly tailed purple spotted tongue Chompsky The Shar Pei & Pit Bull Mix Breed Dog - Funny Pictures of Puppy Dogs Upside Down
> Love Those Mutts Page 38, Pitbull Mix<scroll down and look at the shar pei pit mix, bristled hair crazy lopped ears and I dont see any of that with those red nosed street pits you posted. LOL someone simply lied to get rid of the dog w/out such a harsh stigma.. HAPPENS ALL THE TIME.. You know how many come into the pound/shelter? Everyone lies, and everyone believes the lies when told. Here is Duma pure 3/4 pure linebred Jocko; OFRN,Tonka,redboy,outcrossed http://www.gopitbull.com/customavatars/avatar11052_1.gif whoever judged your dogs would call her a shar pei mix as well.. LOL I have dogs that I cropped the tails for stock work, LOL same kinda people swear hes gotta boxer or boxer/pit mix, LOL I can't get enough... ((chuckles))


I was going to say the same thing,only not quite as long.lol
I have seen plenty of full blooded apbt's that looked exactly like this dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I was going to say the same thing,only not quite as long.lol
> I have seen plenty of full blooded apbt's that looked exactly like this dog.


I wasn't disagreeing with you guys I just wanted to show her what my dog Marley's mom looked like she was a result of byb between pit and Shar pei. She looked a lot like the one I posted, more apbt looking than Shar pei, but she was white. Marley is a little freak boy he doesn't really look like any breed specifically. here's a pic of Marley what do you guys think he looks like, besides a dork lol?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I was going to say the same thing,only not quite as long.lol
> I have seen plenty of full blooded apbt's that looked exactly like this dog.


HIS OWNER who is in prison said he was a mutt, he knew it when he got Monster from a pup. He seen the parents mother lab father pit
He said the mother was a lab BUT I just see so many wrinkles. no apbt has wrinkles for obvious reasons! if a pit dog had loose skin it never made it to stock simply because a dog like that was considered a cur.

now don't go off claiming he is full when you don't know his history.

How many people have seen a ambull and pit mix? some look JUST like apbt's. it depends on the genes.

I was told by danny boy HIMSELF that MONSTER WAS A MUTT pit x lab but he didn't know if it was a lab or another breed because he has purple spots on his tongue. people are retarded when it comes to dog breeds. so

LOL all you want apparently everyone wants to claim a dog as a real apbt...sorry........this dog isnt FULL, He is infact a mutt. a pit x lab

I suggested shar pie because the wrinckles, I knew he was a pit lab mutt to begin with which is why I shut my aunt down when she wanted to breed the dogs together.

get your facts straight and stop trying to prove a dog you DONT know to be a full pit when HE ISNT!!!!!!!

again

he is PIT LAB 50% + 50% = full mutt

thanks but I don't need lectures on a dog I already knew to be a mutt to begin with. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you guys I just wanted to show her what my dog Marley's mom looked like she was a result of byb between pit and Shar pei. She looked a lot like the one I posted, more apbt looking than Shar pei, but she was white. Marley is a little freak boy he doesn't really look like any breed specifically. here's a pic of Marley what do you guys think he looks like, besides a dork lol?


I didn't think you were disagreeing or anything kg420.You were stating an opinion like I was.This dog could very well be mixed with Shar Pei.Who knows.


RileyRoo said:


> My aunt wants to Breed a dog named Monster with Riley or another pit. I don't know how many times I have told her I AM NOT BREEDING HER, period! She is getting spayed!
> 
> anyways, tell me what you think..HONEST OPINIONS!
> 
> ...





RileyRoo said:


> HIS OWNER who is in prison said he was a mutt, he knew it when he got Monster from a pup. He seen the parents mother lab father pit
> He said the mother was a lab BUT I just see so many wrinkles. no apbt has wrinkles for obvious reasons! if a pit dog had loose skin it never made it to stock simply because a dog like that was considered a cur.
> 
> now don't go off claiming he is full when you don't know his history.
> ...


Look at your post up there.Your asking for opinions on this dog.So I gave you mine.I was not claiming he was full blooded.I stated that he could be.That I have seen full blooded apbt's that look like him.You never once said in your first post what his blood was or anything.All that you said was that you wanted opinions.
So let me ask you this.Why do you ask for opinions if you may not like what you hear?
I was not trying to proove anything about this dog.Why would I try to proove anything about a dog I care nothing about?
And I think you need to get your facts straight when you say NO apbt has wrinkles.It's obvious that you have alot of reading you need to do before you start naming your own kennel and trying to breed.
And another thing.I was lol at Firehazards long post.It didn't have anything to do with you sweetheart


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you know how many sleek all black dogs come in labled lab and are street pit, or chocolate pits labled chocolate labs.. You know how many good ol boys call their dogs mutts? I call mine mongrels, because all dogs are mongrels to me.. Besides the fact that if you show some more shots of the dogs in movement will their tails and body in flow, lol be able to show theirs no Shar Pei, LOL short muzzle w/ bristled hair purple spotted tongue and crazy lopped ears all shar pei traits... purple spots is a guarantee when crossed w/ a shar pei, as they are almost parallel w/ chows. Ever seen a long haired Shar pei? Again.. you can call a street pit anything you want because it is a scatterbred mongrel... No insults just simple reasoning and understanding of how genetics works. Wrinkles are in the breed and do come out in many street mongrels...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I didn't think you were disagreeing or anything kg420.You were stating an opinion like I was.This dog could very well be mixed with Shar Pei.Who knows.
> 
> Look at your post up there.Your asking for opinions on this dog.So I gave you mine.I was not claiming he was full blooded.I stated that he could be.That I have seen full blooded apbt's that look like him.You never once said in your first post what his blood was or anything.All that you said was that you wanted opinions.
> So let me ask you this.Why do you ask for opinions if you may not like what you hear?
> ...


Thanks for YOUR opinion. I am done. =)

also wanted to add that this very well why Monster has purple spots!

The Great Tongue Debate****** There is a myth that chows are the only breeds with black tongues

labs are common breeds to have spots on their tounge along with a lot of other dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lol I am clowinin... You ask for honest OPINIONS and act like someone is accusing you of stealing when they say your dog is full pit, a scatterbred street pit.. You asked, and invited OPEN OPINOINS.. MY LONG POST had everything to do w/ SHar Pei cross genetics; that link you put up, lol is just political BS to protect breeding hiccups and reccessive genes that pop back up. TRUTH IS THE PURPLE SPOTTED TONGUE ORGINATED FROM INBRED WOLF DOGS W/NORDIC TRIBES,. I have a hole slew of pricless graduate level genetic information I could share at once but it, like several posts I have put up in the last 24hrs would be taken out of context... A former biology major I am a vet tech, I have distinguished breeds for 20yrs, I have seen every mix under the sun and laugh at mutt breeds coming out today as full bred new breeds... LOL all them yard mongrels are already in the pound/shelter, also being a canine behavior specialist I took great pride in making sure I recognized breeds by not only personality traits but other genotype traits as well... After that lab ripped that ladies face off while she was laying in bed(Europe), I wouldnt have a lab if you paid me. More man biting labs out there than APBT barr none.. Besides the APBT can do it all better than the lab.. majoring in psychology at NIC right now, so that I can do a better job at training people.. ((chuckles)) Here is a prime example of _ignorance(not knowing and comfortable with what is not known)[_These are not SHAR PEI mixes >>> http://greensboro-northcarolina.olx.com/shar-pei-mix-with-pit-bull-puppies-for-sale-175-00-iid-23527059 but thats what he's tellin everyone so that what they are.. LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OPEN OPINOINS.. MY LONG POST...... 

Sorry if it came across that I was meaning anything bad about your long post.I wasn't.I enjoy reading your long posts


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think he necessarily looks like a Shar Pei mix, but he's not necessarily a good-quality (read: breeding-quality) APBT either. Not based on standard criteria anyway.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't think he necessarily looks like a Shar Pei mix, but he's not necessarily a good-quality (read: breeding-quality) APBT either. Not based on standard criteria anyway.


:goodpost:


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Your aunt sound completely irresponisble and immature. First off how do you adopt a dog from a pound and don't give it it's shots!? WTF is that, either one of two things. A) she thinks she knows more than vets, and doesn't ever SEE the dangers in not having vaccinations. Which means she is totally unfit in owning a dog. Or... B) she can't afford them which also makes her unfit to own a dog let alone a couple!! This is so irresponisble and immature of your aunt. People like yor aunt a reasons why there is such a high kill rate, and so many dogs in shelters. Tell her if she wants puppies go look at them at the pet store. God stories like this piss me off. So many people talk about breeding on this forum but RARELY about trying to adopt/rehab and save pits from shelters to be adopted to loving homes. The past two years more pits were killed in shelters than any other time in history, cause the housing market crash. And your aunt wants to add to this cause... It's sad and tragic actually.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Riley I personally dont see it, but it may be the picture. Do you have any better pics? 

Also to Firehazard It is your choice of breed and the sports you prefer, labs cant hang from a springpole or weight pull but pits cant jump in freezing water to retrieve a duck. When you compare the two its like comparing apples to oranges. My mother rescued a lab he is afraid of bees, he runs from them, its ridiculous. So accusing all labs for being "manbiters" isnt any different then the people hating on our breed feeding bs into the ears of society calling pit bulls vicious and "dangerous" and we all know that, that is not the case. 

Remember..... Everything with teeth bites, its not one breed or the other. 

Riley....More pics


----------

